# My Turn



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Well, today being the 2nd day of Summer and the best day we have had thus far this month I guess it's appropriate that the fishing was good also. Went to the upper Tequamenon River. Never saw another fisherman. I would love to say this babe came on one of my baits, but all I could get on my stuff was 8 follows, yes 8, and my son had 6 or 7 but no takers just lookers. That in itself would be a great day Musky fishing. What a day....anyway, put on a Rumbler top water in "Walleye Vision" color at about 11:30 and wham....this pig flat cut a rug.....44 1/2" beauty....came all the way out of the water twice, dove under the boat several times, almost jumped out of the net, she gave us all the emotions. Strong release. This particular body of water holds four type of Musky....Northern Strain, barred, spotted and hybrids. This one is a Northern Strain. Thought I would share a couple of pictures of a great day.



















Rod


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Now that's a fish worthy of the smile you're wearing in the picture, Rod. Great job! And on a topwater too!

Man that water behind you looks beautiful. Great color. 

Congratulations on a great day.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Great pics Rod! Looks like some place from the "In-fisherman" magazine!


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Look's like a beautiful day on the water with a nice fish to top off the outing. Congratulation's!

Douglas


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

WTG Rod...I love that north country...Wish I was there, but stuck in central Ohio for awhile...serenity followed by chaos means :B ...gotta love it!


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

Topwater muskie would be the ultimate in freshwater fishing, especially a big one like that! Congrats!!!!


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

sweet sweet fish, Rj, great story as well, topwater eh? have a got a frog for you lol

Etch


----------

